# Who Wants To Try Ice Fishing For The First Time?



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I asked this same question last year to get some guys their first experience on the ice.If your thinking of taking up this wintertime sport or just want to give it a try let me know. I'll supply all the gear and bait, you just have to show up. This will give you a chance to use the different types of shanties, ice rods,augers, tackle,heaters, Vexilars, Marcums, baits used and ice safety.This will save alot of guesswork and am sure most the questions you've always wondered about regarding this wintertime addiction.
Last year we had a great time and caught bluegill,crappie, catfish and walleye.As much as I enjoyed last years outing and the new friends made, I would like this years outing to be only for those that have never ice fished before. Besides myself, you'll be in the company of Mrphish42 and Icebucketjohn or Iceberg to help me out. I will only be able to take 6 first timers, so let me know who wants to give it a try. There is no date set as of now, but will keep you updated as the cold weather season gets under way.........Mark


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

you know that ill help in any way i can. last year had a great time with the first timers.


----------



## bigguy (Nov 13, 2007)

Sounds like this could be something I'm interested in... never been on the ice before, but definitely willing to give it a try!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I might be up to try. Never been on the ice before. I've got a buddy up in Oshkosh Wi. that didn't get his shanty off Lake Winnebago in time and had to fish it out. LOL


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I know its a bit early, but Mrphish42 has been over every day the past 2 weeks trying to find that perfect spring bobber. He doesn't realize it, only because I haven't told him, but he's lit the fire thats inside all us die-hard icers. Now, if I could just wake up tomorrow sitting on 6" of ice in my shanty with the vex lit up. Damn-it Jon, look what you started..........Mark :bananapartyhat:


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm to blame!!!!!!!!! If you think your "cranked", wait until icebucketJohn, lands back at your shop again....He's almost sailin' higher than me, since I clued him in on some video's "on ICE FISHING" to watch and push his "Piscatorial Skills" to even higher levels. Those tapes will push your levels of "ice insanity" totally over the top...So Mark, even with all the new (iron's in the fire) you are engaged in........I'M SURE THAT YOU HAVE LOGGED YOUR HOURS "PEEKIN" at some of those "FROZEN WATER" pieces of footage you profess to have limited knowledge about...HAHAHAHA.......and "I'm to blame".... Sweet "frozen dreams to you too"........... jON sR. PS....Iceburg/CrappieLover/Damfish/papawsmith/mousejam/icebucketjohn/ to name only a few that I have come into contact with.........all have visions of hopefully soon to hear the magical sounds that ice augers make, as they bore into that hardwater layer to usher in yet a new ice fishing season.......how ever long or short it may be....jON sR.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Mark,
Tod and I would like to try it for the first time (AGAIN) 
I bought an Ice shanty from Dale, and I should be heading down to Colombus next week to pick it up. Tod bought a auger off e-bay and can't wait to use it for the first time.
I didn't think I'd care much for ice fishing when I tried it last year, But I had a great time, learned alot, and you guys got my son Hooked! He's praying for early ice this year.
All we need to do now is wait for Christmas to get our MickyMouse boots from Santa, and we're good to go.
We would enjoy comming along with you again this year if there is room. But anyone who has never iced fished before should go first ofcourse. 
Mark, you do a great job teaching beginners and helping all have a great time. Last year was a trip Tod and I will never forget. We both say "Thanks"!
.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Mrphish42...You are to blame...You came down Sat. and turned me on the the Ice Men..After you left I sat and watched every episode on that web site....That NAITC Tournament is a very rough and hard one..Even a young man would have trouble doing it..The pics. of the thick ice in Minn. took me back to when I fished up there with 30+ inch. of ice...Mark the next time he is in your shop have him picksome spring bobbers up for me....Better still one day this week I will pick him up and we can come over to the shop...:Banane21:......JIM.......


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Capt.Muskey (JOHN).......really enjoyed sharing the shanty with you and Tod last season. Glad to show you guys some of what I've learned over the last 50+ ice seasons.. and I was totally pleased at watching Tod catch his first hardwater fish and also for being apart of this learning curve for the two of you.......Neet to see how you got interested (so fast) in the information that modern flashers (VEX/MARCUMS or what ever brand) pass on so quickly to icer's.........They have opened up a whole new world in the ice fishing persuit. I Hope that ice conditions will find it condusive (in the very near future) to allow our presents on the hardwater surface.........and I'm looking forward, to maybe adding a bit more information to your experience level......Knowledge is power!!!!! Take care and stay in touch.....with mark/or myself..... jON sR.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Great to see everyone getting new people into what has got to be the best sport going! Can't wait to try that Vexilar I got off you Mark. I would love to hook up with you guys for an outing this year (especially if it's next door to you Mark...LOL). Seriously though, Kudos to everyone who takes the time to show someone else how safe and fun ice fishing can be.


----------



## polecat (Mar 25, 2007)

I tried ice fishin last year and caught 60 lbs. Of ice. My wife damn near dround us both when she cooked it. All right.....all right....have a great day.


----------



## damfish (Nov 16, 2008)

Allright guy's!! All the ice fishin gear is down from the garage rafter's, waiting on mrphish to share the perfect spring bobber with me. Can smell the smokies! Oh yeah, this is my first post so need to let everyone know mrphish is my hero.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well the cat's out of the bag.......one of my favorite outdoor buddies (fishin & huntin) and in general bs'in......... has made his first post. What am I in for now.......WELCOME TO THE CREW......I"m PROUD OF THE MAN YOU ARE.......Hell!!!!!!!!!!everyone needs a "SON-IN-LAW like you........PS. As for the ice fishing......It's like the start of a "GREAT DRINK".........all we need is to just ADD THE ICE.........jON sR.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok I have never been ice fishing and would like to know what all the fuss is about going out on an ice lake and freezing your tail off for some filets  Please enlighten me


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

1. if you do it right you are sittin in your shanty in a t shirt. 2. crappie and walleye taste soooooo much better caught thru the ice. 3. listening to the lake SING is one of the sounds of life that can,t be duplicated. 4. there,s nothing like being on a big lake when a pressure crack runs across the lake and shakes your shanty like a earthquake shakes a house! lol


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

There is just something magical about ice fishing. I like being able to talk to the other fisherman. It's kind of funny in a way. If we were on open water in boats then everybody would be griping about being on top of one another but that's not the case on the ice, ice fisherman are a special breed no doubt.

We were fishing for trout on a small lake in the mountains last winter and decided to stay awhile after darkness fell. It was a full moon night and we were the only ones on the ice. The reflection of the moonlight sparkled on the snow, the smell of the clean air, and total peace and quiet was like mother nature giving you a big hug. Plus the fish were biting pretty good.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Well iceburg... no.4 will keep Iowa Dave home sitting in front of the fireplace while we are out there Ice Fishing...I'll never forget my first meeting with a preasure crack...I was looking for the nearest shore line..Now I just stand there and laugh...Iowa Dave if you give it a try one time after the first time you will be hooked...See you all on the ice.......JIM...........


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Iowa Dave if you venture out by yourself, chances are you won't enjoy yourself. If you go for the first time with a veteran it will take 5 years off the learning curve and you'll have the time of your life. Us diehard icers are a different breed. We welcome sharing a good spot, good conversation, a hot cup of coffee and doughnut, our ice gear, or some of our secrets to someone we don't know. It's more of a brotherhood of guys banding together. You'll hear and see things, that life has to offer, you can only experience while on the ice. Get a large group together and we'll be frying bacon and eggs for breakfast and grilling burgers and brauts for lunch on the ice, there's nothing else like it.I will have a full plate come the new year with 3 outdoor shows to do and the new baitshop opening March 1st.With all that going on, I would like to get this outing together as soon as we have safe ice, should be early January at the latest.This way you can take what you learned and pass it along to someone else and enjoy the rest of the ice season................Mark


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Pressure cracks  Earth quake on the ice  Hmm not sure I like the sounds of that. But I will see how bad I have the itch for fishing come Jannuary and go from there. I must admit it does sound like lots of fun and I have actually thought about it but your right without the proper gear it would take years to learn and that is if you still wanted too after lots of work for nothing during the learning stages.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mark.........very well put. Most of the time it is a "total package deal".......Guess it could be summed up as a "FIVE F PACKAGE".......family/friends/food/fun/and ah yes, "FISH".... ENJOY THEM ALL ON ANY OF YOUR HARDWATER OUTINGS......OR MIX AND MATCH ANY OF THE "FIVE"........TO MAKE YOUR NEXT ICE FISHING TRIP EVEN MORE ENJOYABLE.....Ice fishermen, are more of a social bunch of guys (as a general rule) and even when on a lone wolf trip to the lake........will often become life-long friends with someone they just drill a hole near.....and expand those horizons......Lord knows that my list has grown ever longer(of great people) that I have come into contact with, in my 50+ seasons, of cutting hardwater holes........just because someone said "cut a couple holes, right over here and theres room for everybody"......If you haven't ever done this kind of fishing....ask a friend/relative/or anyone you know.....if you can tag along.....You just might open up a whole new world of winter wonderment......if you love to fish....life's all to short!!!!!!!!! take the ride......good times to you.......jON sR.


----------



## northcoastfishchaser (Nov 10, 2008)

mark:

you got me hooked last year.

I will need to buy a rod and real.

could use a lead on some other gear too (hand auger, etc.). 

lets talk soon


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

In my opinion people that are ice fishing for the 1st time , should not go without somebody with experience. I feel if you get somebody out for there 1st time and they do well , they will be hooked. Then on the other hand if they get skunked the chance of them coming back is much lower. It is also a safety thing until the new person gets used to the ice. I love taking people out for the 1st time and seeing the look on there faces when the lake releases pressure. Thankfully I was introduced to ice fishing by some hardened old timers . The experience was priceless and about 15 years later I am a ice junkie. If there is anybody out there who wants to learn there is a lot of experience on this site and many guys willing to help.


----------



## xdusty (May 16, 2009)

man, you guys are making ice fishing sound interesting. cant say i understand much of anything about it though. my biggest question is.....how do you know were to drill a hole? or do you just drill a ton of them and hope that one of them produces? what body of water do you guys fish on? what happens if you catch a fish bigger then the hole?.....tons of questions


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

drilling is just like making a cast except that you can cover any square inch of the water, like a combination of both a boat and a shore fisherman. depending on what kind of fish you hope to catch, you drill because you are looking for something. like a weedbed, or a deep basin, or a roadbed, a sunken island, a funnel area for crappie...etc...you dont just drill haphazardly if you know the lake or pond. if you DONT know the water, then it is fun to drill a bunch of holes and use a flasher/sounder to take depth readings and check things out and look for fish on the flasher. sometimes you have to drill beause you cant find any fish. so knowing where to drill is a "best guess"...and the more experience you have on a body of water the easier it gets. no matter where or for what reason you drill a hole, there is always a huge amount of "hope" with each one!

you can ice fish on any body of water except for moving water like a river. 

its extremely rare that a fish wont fit through a hole but ive heard it happens sometimes. but its really rare. especially for me because i use an auger that drills an 8" diameter hole. drills range anywhere from 4" to 10" diameters. most people either use 6" or 8".


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

For me finding fish usually means going to places that I already know . I usually start the season by fishing the areas that were producing in the fall. It seems like the fish don't really move far from where they were in the fall. This method usually works well for us (expecially on 1st ice) . I have to say that this is fishing and everything can change real quick. I have a buddy that I am usually fishing with and when we cant find fish we usually team up and drill until we find them. We usually do find them but sometimes it takes a hell of alot of drilling . So my number on rule I could tell somebody is, don't wait for the fish to find you "go drill".


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

i come from texas and im still learning the art of freshwater fishing. take me! i want to ice fish! lol


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I would like to get out with some guys from on here did the hard water thing last year at indian ....got skunked but had fun had minimal gear last year this year i got everything except a shanty (working on) and a vex (next year) but i do have an aqua-vu and had it out last night charging bats and marking depths on the cord. I would love to get out and get some tips to shorten my learning curve


----------



## creekrock (Oct 28, 2008)

I would love to try ice fishing. I have never been before but have always wanted to give it a shot. Where would this take place?

Just keep me posted,

Creekrock


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Creek, I live in the Streetsboro-Ravenna-Kent area.............Mark


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

WOOOOOHOOOOO SAW SKIM ICE TODAY:bananahuge:


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Iceburg..If you do the jig like that just seeing skim ice...what do you do when you see 4 to 6 inchs of good ice.... JIM .....:woot:...:woot:


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

for anyone that wants to get out and in on this deal i have an extra shanty that id be willing to bring for the day.. its a 4 man frabill but work out great for 2.. or anyone that wants to go in the afternoon after 3 and most weekends id more than happy to show someone the ropes..mark let me know if u need any help with this as well


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Leadcore, it looks like this is going to be held in 2 seperate outings with the amount of replies I've had so far. It would be great to have you along and help me show the first time icers what their getting themselves into. The only setback I had last year was the lack of Vexilars. I was giving everyone about 1 hour to use one, when their time was up they didn't want to give it up.It was like trying to take a steakbone away from a pitbull. If anyone knows where I can pick up another unit or 2 at a reasonable cost let me know.......Mark


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> Iceburg..If you do the jig like that just seeing skim ice...what do you do when you see 4 to 6 inchs of good ice.... JIM .....:woot:...:woot:


i sit down an fish lol:Banane26:


----------



## Cap'n Karl (Oct 12, 2009)

Gentlemen, count me in. I've never fished on hard water before but by the way mrphish42 puts it "family, friends, food, fun, and FISH" I'd be stupid not to get in on this. I've always wanted to try it but never wanted to go solo without knowing anything about it. I would love to get out there, so if you have anymore room you let me know where to be and when.


----------



## justinmay123 (Jul 6, 2009)

i would definatly be interested in going out with someone who can show me the ropes..ive been reading up on the ice but theres no substitute for first hand experience...if youve got an opening let me know, my buddy said he would be interested too


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks like the list keeps growing, and thats not a problem. Just keep in touch with this post and I will let everyone know when the ice is safe. I'll take as many trips as needed to get everyone out on the ice. If you have any other questions you can either post them here or you can call me at 330-221-5213 when you have a free moment. Keep in mind I live in NE Ohio in the Streetsboro-Ravenna-Kent area...............Mark


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

i have been and i have alot of equitment but my problem is depths and finding the fish if you guys dont mind i would like to tag along one day just to figure out how to catch fish and then i can use that on the inland lakes close to my house .........i am curios about the vlexair sonar thing i want to know how to use one and find out why you ice guys use them ......thanks alot 
Freddie


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

OK guys, it's about time to get this outing together for those of you that have never ice fished. As I mentioned before, this is only for the guys that have never been on the ice and want to give it a try.I know we have a little warm spell coming, but this should only strenthen the ice. I'd like to shoot for next weekend if the conditions are good. I need to get a list of those who have been waiting for the good news. Send me a PM so I can get a list of names together. If the list is too long, I'll set up another trip the following weekend. My time is limited with the opening of the new baitshop in a few short weeks, but am really excited and looking forward in getting you guys out on the ice for the first time.............Mark


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Mark,

If you need an extra shanty and flasher and experienced icer, I am more than willing to help if I can. Let me know when and where and I will see what I can do. I have a Frabill Outback and a new marcum lx-3 as well as a few extra rods and couple of tip ups. I love to take people fishing for the first time. The look on their faces as they land their first fish or taste some venison tenderloin while they are walking on water is just priceless.

Joe


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

OK guys, it's on !!! I need 3 more first time icers to fill the list for an outing this Saturday at 4pm. First 3 guys to respond or PM are in...........Mark


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey guys, Mark is doing our sport a huge favor. Please abide by his wishes:

*FIRST TIME ICERS ONLY!!*

Dont be suprised if those who wish to disregard this matter will be asked to leave.

Hope the ice holds up, great memories are made and more winter anglers are brought into the fold.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

what about a clueless 3rd time icer who only has an auger, and has never even so much as had a nibble through the ice?!  also, (if allowed, and space permitting) my buddy (1st timer) has been asking about going ice fishing for a couple weeks now!

If not, i understand... its still an awesome thing you guys are doin.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

whjr15, you and your friend are both in under 1 circumstance. You have to leave the bad luck at home.Call me when you get a chance.......Mark 330-221-5213


----------

